# Availability of Option 40



## kwb17 (Apr 15, 2019)

I hope I'm not asking a stupid question, but I'm having a hard time finding a clear answer to this question.
I'm looking to acquire an 11x Option 40 contract currently, but I've been told by 3 recruiters and even 75th recruiting (by email) that slots are gone.  I know enough that I just need to wait for them to become available again, but I'm in a unique situation.
I currently serve in the Guard.  I've been in since Jan. 2016, and have wished for a long time I'd have gone Active Duty with a RASP contract.  
My conditional release is currently at BN, and it will go to the AAG next, who is the last person to sign it.  Upon receiving my conditional release, I will only have a limited time (30-90 days) to re-enlist.  I'm kind of stressing, as I don't know if slots will be available by then.

Does anyone know if they release more slots at the start of the FY, or in January, or is it just on a needs of the Army basis?  At this point I don't know if I'll get it in 2 weeks, or in 3 months.  It's all dependent on when (and if) the AAG signs it.  

Thanks,
-K


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 15, 2019)

@kwb17 -

Your first post needs to be your intro post.  Please take care of that and a staff member will re-open this thread.


----------



## Kheenbish (Apr 15, 2019)

It's a conditional release, meaning your current unit releases you on the "condition" that you re-enlist/enlist into said unit/status/whatever. If you can't procure a contract then the conditional release paperwork won't go through.


----------



## kwb17 (Apr 15, 2019)

Kheenbish said:


> It's a conditional release, meaning your current unit releases you on the "condition" that you re-enlist/enlist into said unit/status/whatever. If you can't procure a contract then the conditional release paperwork won't go through.


Yes, I understand this.  My question is, when slots usually become available.  Is it the the beginning of the Fiscal Year, or just whenever they are needed to be filled?


----------



## LongHiker (Apr 16, 2019)

Removed.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 16, 2019)

LongHiker said:


> You should ask the 75th recruiters what the process of going to RASP is like if you join with an 11X contract without the OPT 40. It would most likely mean you'd have to serve anywhere from a few months to a year at your first duty station before going to Ranger Bat but it would still get you where you wanted to go in the end, and that time wouldn't be wasted at all because you'd still be in an infantry unit.


Have you walked the walk?


----------



## LongHiker (Apr 16, 2019)

Removed.


----------



## kwb17 (Apr 16, 2019)

I understand that there are quite a few people that have volunteered for RASP at OSUT or at Airborne school.  Hell, I would have volunteered at Airborne when I went, but because I was a Guardsman that was impossible.  
What I've read, is that there is no guarantee that that opportunity will be presented every OSUT cycle.  I've also read about people (and even have a buddy currently with 82nd) who attempt to volunteer for RASP from their conventional Army unit through a 4187.  The problem with this is that superiors are required to sign off on this.  My buddy with the 82nd, has been attempting to volunteer for RASP for 2 years, since he got in, with no success.  His superiors will not sign off on it.
The only way to guarantee RASP is with an Option 40, so that's what I would prefer to do.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 16, 2019)

LongHiker said:


> Am I in Ranger Batt? No. But I don't see how that disqualifies me from giving the guy another option.


Then it kinda sorta does.  At least here.

We consistently ask that advice given in SOF specific threads, be offered by vetted SOF members only.



LongHiker said:


> If there's anything wrong with the information I've given then correct me.


And what you just said is one of the reasons as to why.  Members come here seeking advice from others who have BTDT, and we owe them that.


----------



## LongHiker (Apr 16, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Then it kinda sorta does.  At least here.
> 
> We consistently ask that advice given in SOF specific threads, be offered by vetted SOF members only.
> 
> ...


My whole advice boiled down to "call 75th recruiting, this may be another option." I mean if that requires a SOF tag to say, so be it. I'll keep outta these threads from now on.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 17, 2019)

This announcement supercedes previous policy. 

If you a member of the National Guard or Army Reserve and interested in applying to the 75th Ranger Regiment, contact the 75th Ranger Regiment Recruiting Team to find out how you can apply.

#RLTW #WarriorsWanted
75recruit@socom.mil
706-545-5124


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 17, 2019)

Have you considered a non 11 series MOS?
13F or one of the 35 series?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 18, 2019)

LongHiker said:


> My whole advice boiled down to "call 75th recruiting, this may be another option." I mean if that requires a SOF tag to say, so be it. I'll keep outta these threads from now on.



I understand why you feel that way and appreciate you trying to help, but after you've been on the site for a while I think you'll understand and appreciate why we prefer (...insist...) that people have firsthand knowledge about topics like these.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 18, 2019)

kwb17 said:


> I understand that there are quite a few people that have volunteered for RASP at OSUT or at Airborne school.  Hell, I would have volunteered at Airborne when I went, but because I was a Guardsman that was impossible.
> What I've read, is that there is no guarantee that that opportunity will be presented every OSUT cycle.



This was yesterday. 

The Ranger Recruiter who works full time at Infantry OSUT along with a Squad of Rangers from 3d Ranger Battalion, conducted a 12mi Ruck March with Basic Trainees in F Company, 2d Battalion, 19th Infantry Regiment.⠀
.⠀
At the conclusion of the 12mi Ruck, 22 Soldiers who did NOT have Option 40 Contracts, signed volunteer statements to come to RASP after they graduate OSUT. ⠀
.⠀
When they graduate RASP, they will receive the same $10,000 bonus as an 11x OPT 40 who graduates RASP.⠀
.⠀
⠀


----------

